# Early 64 Stingray Coppertone Deluxe



## indycycling (Nov 19, 2022)

I'd posted this in January shortly after purchasing it.  Today, I finally got around to making some corrections and upgrades.

It now has a correct shorty rear fender with fresh chrome, flipped the seat post clamp and AS bolt, replaced the no crimp Persons strut with one freshly chromed, added new shouldered Q bolts for that minty tufted original Polo seat, and added some flag valve stem caps

Other than new tires, the bike is equipped correctly including pedals, date stamped shorty crank, non Chicago head badge, wide knurled bars, white chubby grips, center stamped rims and 36 spoke S2 red band


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 20, 2022)

Killer example, that coppertone is stunning.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 20, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Killer example, that coppertone is stunning.



Thanks it sure does shine!


----------



## Outskirtscustoms (Nov 23, 2022)

Beautiful Stingray. Hope mine all turn out half as nice. Can't wait to finish my 68 Stingray in campus Green, my 68 Mini Twinn in Coppertone, and my 70 Fastback in Sky Blue.


----------

